# Help with Magnus RhB G4/5 107 steam locomotive



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I need help with this beautiful engine. Its steel, brass and other metals. I got it on eBay.










My self built engine cradle.










I'm in the process of installing an ESU Loksound V4.0 XL decoder. I have overcome multiple problems.
Repaired a few short circuts. Lights, sound and smoke work.
I can't get the motor to run using DCC. It runs normally if I connect DC to the brown and red leads.
The motor leads do NOT connect to the body (I already fixed that). 
I can't open the body to get to the motor itself. Seems to be welded shut with no visable screws.


Here the motor as well as you can see it.





















Anybody have any experience or suggestions?
Thanks

TOM


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

Just found problem. Hidden cable disconnect inside terminal clip.
Thanks
TOM


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tom, 

Glad you were able to get it figured out...otherwise I was going to suggest you email Magnus in German. 

Maybe once you get it running you can take a video for us? I'd love to see/hear that with the sound decoder. 

Keith


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,
Finally making some progress with my problem child. Nobody in the internet or any of the forums could tell me how to get my Massoth smoke generator to work with an ESU Loksound v4.0XL decoder. After many attempts I got it to work. I installed brass pipes to achieve cylinder smoke.
I'm now in the process of putting everything together again.

There are pix at: 

Massoth & ESU 

Here the video of the test.




TOM


----------

